# Online Store Almost Completed...



## lavender.dreams.candles (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, it's almost done.... I've got a few more things to add and then some little tweaks to do ....But, can you all take a look and tell me if it is ok right now??

http://www.lavenderdreamscandlesupplies.com

There are like three of the side links that aren't done yet,but, they will be done very soon ..... I hope!!!

If you see a problem please PM me and let me know so I can fix it.

TIA


----------



## andreja (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the look of your site. I clicked some of your links and everything seems to work fine. Just one thing, when I was browsing the oils section I realized that I missed back/return button. 
Ok, another thing. I think I would like your site more if the middle section  was a bit wider, if you know  what I mean. I don't like a lot of empty space.
HTH


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I suggest you turn off that automatic right-hand justification.
It makes your sentence spacing irregular. First noticed it
at the opening page:
"Here at Lavender Dreams Candles & Soaps, etc., we specialize in supplying high quality Enchanted Lites Soy Wax,Carrier Oils, Fragrance Oils and Essential Oils, plus much more shipped right to your door."
Spacing screwed up.


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with making the center table wider.  There's a whole lot of blank space on the sides and it makes for a whole lot of scrolling.  It looks nice so far, very pretty.  Good luck!


----------



## raine (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the looks of your site, very inviting.  I agree with too much space on the right side, needs centered a little bit more.


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Aug 28, 2009)

ok... how do I do that???.... I'm using a .css that was made for me .... I'm not to bright when it comes to things like that.... So, any help would be greatly appreciated.
I've been asking for help for awhile so now maybe I can get some???
PLEASEEEE!!!


----------



## andreja (Sep 3, 2009)

lavender.dreams.candles said:
			
		

> ok... how do I do that???.... I'm using a .css that was made for me .... I'm not to bright when it comes to things like that.... So, any help would be greatly appreciated.
> I've been asking for help for awhile so now maybe I can get some???
> PLEASEEEE!!!


I am sorry, I can't help you. I would if I knew. What I would do is do some reading about setting up a website, google how to solve problems. Can you ask for help the person who made .css for you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

lavender.dreams.candles said:
			
		

> http://www.lavenderdreamscandlesupplies.com
> 
> TIA



I was shopping the FO section and felt I was in a candle company.....wondered which could be used for soap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

lavender.dreams.candles said:
			
		

> http://www.lavenderdreamscandlesupplies.com
> 
> TIA



I was shopping the FO section and felt I was in a candle company.....wondered which could be used for soap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried to order -- ordering part not ready yet? or did I find an error?

Clicked blueberry 14 oz to add to cart -- error
"PayPal cannot process this transaction because of a problem with the seller's website. Please contact the seller directly to resolve this problem."


----------



## Bnky (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow...it looks great.  As mentioned in other posts, the home page is to  the left, but all the other pages are centered and they look great.  You really have alot to offer, I've added you to my favorites!


----------

